# Nacho's Imperial Guard Project Log



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, I've recently decided to start guard again and I thought I'd share it with my fellow heretics.


I'm currently working on 2 Lemun Russ tanks and I've just traded my chaos army for a literal shit ton of guard models. So expect them up within the next week. 


Thanks for reading!.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Russ no.1


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking good, have you got any IG decals, or are you planning on freehand painting them on? Or not bothering?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

R_Squared said:


> Looking good, have you got any IG decals, or are you planning on freehand painting them on? Or not bothering?


I've got one on the back of the sponson. I'll grab a picture later for you.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is the picture of that decal.


Not the best but I hate using these things and I didn't want to draw attention to it.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Also in preparation for all the preowned guards that I'm getting soon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

does that stuff get paint off?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> does that stuff get paint off?


Yeah it's really good at it to.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Bert and Ernie the tanks.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Yeah it's really good at it to.


will keep that in mind when I want to redo my older guard mini's


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> will keep that in mind when I want to redo my older guard mini's


Just dump them in a tub full of dettol and leave it for a day. After that go over it with an old toothbrush and it should come right off.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Just dump them in a tub full of dettol and leave it for a day. After that go over it with an old toothbrush and it should come right off.


thanks k: this might help get some consistency back in my guard infantry :biggrin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great to see another man of the Imperial Guard. I've got along fairly well with my army now and I'm just a few models short of completion. Do you have a list that you are building towards?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Great to see another man of the Imperial Guard. I've got along fairly well with my army now and I'm just a few models short of completion. Do you have a list that you are building towards?


I'm planning on running lots of infantry with armoured elements.

So like 2 or 3 indantry platoons with some fliers and lots of Lemun russ's.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> I'm planning on running lots of infantry with armoured elements.
> 
> So like 2 or 3 indantry platoons with some fliers and lots of Lemun russ's.


you are my hero, 
since you said you where doing something else then cadians, what regiment are you going to do/did you come up with?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> you are my hero,
> since you said you where doing something else then cadians, what regiment are you going to do/did you come up with?


It's a completely Homebrew regiment which I haven't come up with a name for yet... lol.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

good rough tanks. let's see those infantrymen :wink:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> good rough tanks. let's see those infantrymen :wink:


Still waiting on them getting delivered.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Turns out the guy who I traded my chaos army with was a scammer and I have now just lost £200 worth of models.

So I'm done...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Turns out the guy who I traded my chaos army with was a scammer and I have now just lost £200 worth of models.
> 
> So I'm done...


Ouch, any way off following him up, getting your stuff back or what you agreed? If not name and shame my friend


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of this going on in the community right now. Is he in the same country and do you have a written log of communication?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that realy sucks for you Nacho :/ 
you going to drop the project for now? wouldn't blame you if you did xd

stories like this is the reason I only trade/sell/buy secondhand stuff face to face. and never over big distances.

but yeah, if you have saved some form of communication log or something, and you know the guys name and adress you could potentialy go to the police with it.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Ouch, any way off following him up, getting your stuff back or what you agreed? If not name and shame my friend


I've got his name and address.

If he doesn't send the models I'll take legal action.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> I've got his name and address.
> 
> If he doesn't send the models I'll take legal action.


Tell him ye be round his gaff after a bottle of bucky to educate him!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Tell him ye be round his gaff after a bottle of bucky to educate him!


Lol sadly HRT has fucked with my muscle mass. 


I struggle to even lift a shopping bag.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Lol sadly HRT has fucked with my muscle mass.
> 
> 
> I struggle to even lift a shopping bag.


isn't it fun?

I bet thick branch would do it, or a basebal bat.. or the UK part of the community might wanna pitch in


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> isn't it fun?
> 
> I bet thick branch would do it, or a basebal bat.. or the UK part of the community might wanna pitch in


Lol yeah.

I'm just fucking bummed out that I've lost all those models. 


Fucking sucks...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

@rawrez


It's been 2 weeks and I've not got anything from this guy.

So fuck him it's name and shame time.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

What a sucker. Sue the shit out of him! If you have pictures of the models stolen it will be quite easy...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> What a sucker. Sue the shit out of him! If you have pictures of the models stolen it will be quite easy...


I've got them yeah.

He hasn't been online since he "sent" them and I doubt that recorded second class mail takes more than 10 days to get delivered.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nacho libre said:


> I doubt that recorded second class mail takes more than 10 days to get delivered.


Here in italy it does, sometimes :biggrin:
however it clearly hasn't sent the models. 
I'd say his name loud and shame him on the whole community.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Great news!

With the help of Jezlad I managed to contact the person I traded with. After emailing them I managed to get the models.

This show is back on the road!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Great news!
> 
> With the help of Jezlad I managed to contact the person I traded with. After emailing them I managed to get the models.
> 
> This show is back on the road!


By help, do you mean Jez showed them a gastrict feeding tube as a subtle hint about poor trading?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> By help, do you mean Jez showed them a gastrict feeding tube as a subtle hint about poor trading?


lol, I would not even put it beyond him xD

great to hear everything is back on track


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> By help, do you mean Jez showed them a gastrict feeding tube as a subtle hint about poor trading?


Nah he just gave me an email.

Contacted the guy and told him I wanted my shit back. Got an email saying he has been busy(busy enough to take my models and not message back) and then told me he sent them. I didn't believe him but they came in today.

If only the new admins were as helpful as Jez we might be getting somewhere haha.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> lol, I would not even put it beyond him xD
> 
> great to hear everything is back on track


Lol

Yeah thanks. I still need to soak the bastards in dettol to remove the last paint scheme. After that I hope to start building this army up and updating this plog.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome!!! Long live to Jezlad!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Nah he just gave me an email.


On a piece of bloody paper wrapped around a toe?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> On a piece of bloody paper wrapped around a toe?


On an ear actually haha.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> On an ear actually haha.


Ah, a traditionalist, hats off


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Here we are!

I've got a shit ton of cadians. Around 74 from this trade alone(32 are in the picture and the other 42 are currently soaking in some dettol.

I've got some OOP metal models and catachans that I'm never going to use. So I'll say £10 for all the jungle fighters and a fiver for the metal ones. If anyone wants them just hit me up with a PM.

Cadians - left 

Metal - centre 

Catachans - right


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great to hear that you got resolution Nacho, that's a good way to end a sorry affair. What's your plan now?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

is that an old school sentinel I spot o-o?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry for being away for so long. Been dealing with issues with my transition(NHS can suck a dick) and ive been sorting that out. I wont be on heresy for about a month, heading to mexico for a research project for 3 weeks and im just kinda gonna be busy. 


Stay tuned for the start of July. Im planning something special.


Zoe


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Sorry for being away for so long. Been dealing with issues with my transition(NHS can suck a dick) and ive been sorting that out. I wont be on heresy for about a month, heading to mexico for a research project for 3 weeks and im just kinda gonna be busy.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the start of July. Im planning something special.
> ...


Good luck in Mexico Zoe o-o , stay save.


----------

